# I need score: Schubert Sonata No:1 Volume 1 ?



## kanakan

Hi! My friend plays piano. He need to that score. 

Schubert Sonata No:1 Volume 1. 

We searched every where but couldn't find it. Anyone can help to find it? 
as pdf format

thanks

Çetin


----------



## Kopachris

Is this what you're looking for?
http://imslp.org/wiki/Piano_Sonata_D.157_(Schubert,_Franz)


----------



## Rasa

how do I imslp?


----------



## kanakan

I don't know. it seems volume 10 - no:1

I'm looking for volume 1 - no:1


----------



## Kopachris

Is the sonata for piano or some other instrument?


----------



## Klavierspieler

I assume it is Franz you are thinking of? Do you have a D. number?


----------



## kanakan

It's for the piano sonata.

I haven't a D. number?

My friend played it 20 years ago. He doesn't remember anything about it.

He just remember it's first 6 notes. ..... do-si-la.... do-la-mi

And it is 8-9 pages


----------

